# camping + fishing



## Elkaddict (Mar 24, 2009)

I live in orem and am looking for a great place I can take my family fishing and camping for a couple of days...

were does everyone like to camp that has good fishing?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Mirror Lake is great for families and so is Trial Lake.
Smith and Moorehouse is also a good choice.
At Strawberry, you can dry camp in the fields that are West of the Marina area.
Rockport Reservoir has nice camping and good shore access.
Current Creek is a nice place but shore fishing can sometimes be hard to access because of the vegetation growing close to shore, and the stream below it is a great place to fish.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

How old are your kids and what do you mean by "camping"? I mean, I wouldn't be taking little munchkins up in the high country just yet if I was tenting it.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm kinda favorable to Payson Lakes my self...not to high country, a couple beautiful well stocked lakes for the kids, and free roughing it camping spots or pay campgrounds depending on your preference.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

If ya give us a few more details we could probably point you in the right direction ie: Are you tenting it, camper, camp trailer, wheelers, horses, boat, float tube, how old are your kids, how long do you plan to camp? answer those questions and we can come up with a couple great places for you to head.


----------



## wayner33 (Dec 11, 2007)

Try Spanish Oaks reservoir. It is just above the golf course in Spanish Fork. They have a small trailer/tent campground with nice restrooms, barbecue, fire ring and horseshoe pit at each site.
The reservoir is chuck full of fish. Your kids can also swim there is a beach where people take in the sun and kids swim. The bikinis are worth the trip.


----------



## kickingback (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm also thinking about doing some fishing and car camping with my wife in a couple weeks. I'm in the SLC area near Sugarhouse and Mill Creek. Can anybody recommend some good car camping campgrounds that have good fishing nearby. I'd prefer a campground with fishing in walking distance but dont mind taking a short drive. I know there are lots of campgrounds up the various canyons that have local creeks run through but was just wondering what any of your recommendations are. We dont fly cast yet so I know creek fishing options are limited  

Can anybody also recommend any places to tent camp that are near water? There appears to be so many choice spots in the area but I dont want to break any laws and not camp where I'm not supposed to.


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

*Kickingback*

There are places at Rockport, Echo and Jordanelle that are close to SLC and close to the water for car/family camping. Smith & Morehouse would be good too. Mirror Lake highway just opened up so there are all the road side lakes. Most of them have good campgrounds on or near the water. If you want to go further than that your options increase exponentially. As far as tent camping, do you mean where a hike is needed? There are different restrictions from canyon to canyon and place to place. Usually something like a certain distance from the road or trail. Call the local ranger station and they'll update you on all you need to know.

^^ike


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Skyline Drive in Sanpete County is really pretty, secluded, quiet, fairly close and fast fishing for the younger anglers with some large reservoirs not too far away. Always one of my favorite trips. You can PM me if you want anything more specific.


----------



## kickingback (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, sorry I meant primitive camping when I said tent camping. Car camping is nice, comfortable and convenient, but sometimes you just want to get away from the world for a bit.

I'll check with the rangers, thanks!

That Skyline Drive area of Sanpete looks amazing. 

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Near SLC? When it dries up a bit, ( alot) the Spruces has big cottenwood creek which is fishy and is two miles from silver lake.


----------



## kickingback (Jun 5, 2009)

stevo1 said:


> Near SLC? When it dries up a bit, ( alot) the Spruces has big cottenwood creek which is fishy and is two miles from silver lake.


I think we might hit the spruces up, it's close and I have to work Friday probably till 5 or 5:30 so I dont really wanna travel too far thus wasting more fishing and camping time. I know of a few spots along the Creek where the water pools up, and yes Silver Lake is close  . All but one site is reserved that weekend (20th) but the Spruces apparently have lots of first come first served sites. Does anybody think I even have a chance of getting one, arriving kinda late and all, either there or Redman or even Tanners Flat?


----------

